# Networking >  Ping ?

## itcoll

When we ping , y do we get 32 bytes of data for every packet ? is it a standard that a packet will contain a max. Of 32 bytes of data [ including header ] ?

----------


## realnapster

See you must be using a 32-bit Operating system that's why you are getting it. I am not sure about the 64-bit scenario. But i think it the best guess i can make.

----------


## dinesh_boora

> When we ping , y do we get 32 bytes of data for every packet ? is it a standard that a packet will contain a max. Of 32 bytes of data [ including header ] ?


hi, u just ask a very good question.
i.e. we r using IP version 4 which is a 32 bit adressing so we get 32 bytes of data for every packet
suppose if we use IP version 6 which is a 128 bit adressing then we get 128 bytes of data for every packet.

----------

